# Audio Setup Help for Live Streaming/Recording Videos?



## SyMTiK (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey guys! So I know a decent amount of people on here make youtube videos (@Daniel James, @ashtongleckman, etc.) and I am looking to get into it.

I recently picked up a logitech streaming camera which came with an XSplit subscription, and so far I'm having a bit of trouble with the audio setup.

I can't seem to figure out how to get the audio to playback from my DAW session through the video. I've gone through all the settings in XSplit, and nothing seems to work. I am using a UAD Apollo Twin MKII, perhaps I need to adjust the settings in here to get the audio to playback when recording a video?

I am also getting HUGE pops and clicks in the audio, with just the XSplit software running, and an empty cubase session. Adjusted the buffer to now avail, didnt fix anything. Dropped the framerate, still same problem.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 4, 2018)

Are you on a Mac or PC? I can't speak to Macs but on a PC your issue is with AISO drivers. ASIO only allows control over one sound source at a time (not totally accurate but it's the jist of it) so you need a tool that basically virtualizes the ASIO driver so that it still output by multiple sources. Look at free producst like this https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/ - I use Voicemeeter banana. Set up is a bit tricky but there are youtube vidoes on setting it up. Easier but paid solutions are also out there.

Here is a video on using xsplit with voicemeeter


----------



## SyMTiK (Aug 4, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> Are you on a Mac or PC? I can't speak to Macs but on a PC your issue is with AISO drivers. ASIO only allows control over one sound source at a time (not totally accurate but it's the jist of it) so you need a tool that basically virtualizes the ASIO driver so that it still output by multiple sources. Look at free producst like this https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/ - I use Voicemeeter banana. Set up is a bit tricky but there are youtube vidoes on setting it up. Easier but paid solutions are also out there.
> 
> Here is a video on using xsplit with voicemeeter




Thanks! I downloaded it and now fixed the issue of not getting DAW Playback, I can now record the sound from my DAW.

However, I am still having an issue with getting clicks and pops through my microphone. I thought it was my UAD plugin setup on my mic but I took them off and still had an issue. Set the buffer as high as it would go, still have issues. 

At this point I don't know what it could be, but I suspect it must be something to do with the interface and potentially different settings between the programs. I just dont know what :(


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 4, 2018)

dumb question and don't be offended, just checking. You aren't talking about "plosives" are you where your T's and P's create those clicks and pops where a Pop filter will help? I know, dumb question but we've all been there.

edit: also make sure your vocal isn't louder than -6db or if you need it to be use Voicemeeters compressor to boost your vocal without going above 0db


----------



## SyMTiK (Aug 4, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> dumb question and don't be offended, just checking. You aren't talking about "plosives" are you where your T's and P's create those clicks and pops where a Pop filter will help? I know, dumb question but we've all been there.
> 
> edit: also make sure your vocal isn't louder than -6db or if you need it to be use Voicemeeters compressor to boost your vocal without going above 0db



no im using a pop filter its not that, and my vocals are well below -6db. its like after i say something, theres a trail of digital noise. ill record an example and post it


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 4, 2018)

SyMTiK said:


> no im using a pop filter its not that, and my vocals are well below -6db. its like after i say something, theres a trail of digital noise. ill record an example and post it


I figured but thought I'd ask to be safe. So now you are onto the fun part of the process of elimination Here is a good article with some steps to check. Also you may need to freeze or bounce some tracks to get rid of the clicks and pops. If it is only happening when you try to capture a stream of your session with Xsplit then your system may be getting a little too taxed with all of that going on at the same time. Freezing tracks and/or bouncing some to audio can help free things up.

https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/eradicating-pc-audio-clicks-pops


----------

